# Kribensis eat their eggs ?



## ctclee (May 3, 2010)

Yesterday the breeding pair of kribs, that has given us 2 batches of eggs that made it to fry before, had a batch of eggs!!! This morning ... All the eggs are GONE !!! What just happened !!!!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

yes.cichlid behaviour. if the parents are stressed or just in no particular reason beyond the hobbyist's control will eat its own eggs. no need to fret, it happens and is just part of nature's process.


----------



## ctclee (May 3, 2010)

That's a relief !! Wait … kinda … 

How long before they do it again ?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

How long they do it again is a matter of it depends on when they decide to spawn again. It could be in a few days, to a few weeks, to never again. Just the nature of the fish.


----------

